# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Autonomous Swarm, Office of Naval Research, Ballston, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Office of Naval Research

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Swarm 

 Published on Oct 4, 2014




> The autonomous Swarm demonstration, sponsored by the Office of Naval Research (ONR), highlights a first-of-its-kind technology that gives Naval warfighters a decisive edge through enabling unmanned Navy vessels to overwhelm an adversary.
> 
> The demonstration took place on the James River in Virginia during the first two weeks of August, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Navy Autonomous Swarmboats, Mission: Safe Harbor

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> A recent swarmboats demonstration sponsored by the Office of Naval Research showcased improved autonomous swarming capabilities; shared situational awareness and greater cooperative decision-making between groups of inexpensive, autonomous swarmboats; and expanded missions, including harbor defense.

----------

